

Emotiv Hacker starts Gotham Eyewear – Augmented Reality Glasses - reason
http://gothameyewear.com/

======
jimwise
How would you compare this product to the consumer-grade stuff Vuzix[1] makes?

[1] <http://www.vuzix.com/consumer/>

~~~
daeken
So the most comparable product of theirs is the Wrap 920AR. There are a
differences in terms of specs: 1) higher resolution displays (800x600 rather
than 640x480), 2) higher resolution cameras (hopefully hitting 1024x768 with
the initial CMOS sensors, but that one's up in the air; mostly just a matter
of figuring out which one will be the best cost-wise in production), 3) visual
processing happens on the glasses rather than on the PC.

However, these differences pale in comparison to the difference in underlying
technology. Rather than having displays in front of your eyes that are fed
data from the cameras as with Vuzix' tech, we're using Eyetap technology. What
this does is feed natural light straight into your eye after it's gone through
a beamsplitter to be sent into the camera. On the other side of the
beamsplitter is a display showing you overlays. This means that there's no
"reality lag", and that you can do far nicer overlays.

------
billybob
So... there's no product yet?

~~~
daeken
No, it's still very early. My intention was not to submit it until we had a
prototype to show off, however it was submitted as a comment earlier and
received a lot of good responses, so I figured it couldn't hurt.

Hopefully we'll have some demo photos and videos up over the next couple of
months.

